# Update the member list? Your thoughts please...



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

I just thought I would throw this in here and ask you all as this is your space... there are quite a few of us now who aren't on the list... would you like me to update the member list?

For those of you who have been about some time, do you want to keep the original list, or shall I overwrite it with a new one? And going on from the lovely NixNoo's suggestion of listing our birthdays,(which I thought was a fab suggestion Nix) would you like me to add your birthdays on there too?

Let me know your thoughts my lovelies  

Thanking you all in advance

Emcee xxxx


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

Hi Emcee

I've just dropped into the old members list and goodness doesn't time move on. I wonder what happened to them all.

Updating/overrighting it seems like a reasonable idea to me and for those who are shy about their age, perhaps just dd/mm for birthdays?

flipper


----------



## emmag (Mar 11, 2007)

Well I'm new and I'd like to be on the list!


----------



## bell (May 17, 2005)

Hi Ladies

l am new too, please could you add me to the list too please


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

me too!

MM xx


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

Go ahead Emcee!

Jq xxx


----------



## Bandicoot (Mar 8, 2007)

Put me on the list, too, thanks emcee!

B x


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

Yessssspleeeeeeeeeeaseeeeeee
x


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Think I might be on it but could you check for me


----------



## Yamoona (Nov 7, 2005)

me too.

x


----------



## s.a.f. (May 20, 2005)

please add me to the list.

Rather than just overwriting the old list, perhaps you should create a new one  - calling it "members list 2007" (and make this the locked list at the start of the board) and let the old list remain as a "historical" thread (like all old postings) - perhap rename it "members list 2005". Then if any of the "old" members log on at least you haven't  "deleted" them completely ......... 

S.A.F.


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

good suggestion, what do you think E?

MM xxx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

I was thinking of calling it 'members list part 3' as the other one says 'part two' and leaving that in place but having a newer version with all of our names in.

How does that sound folks? 

xxxxxx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Emcee and girls

I think i am a real oldie, put me on the list...ha ha 

love astridx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

You ain't an oldie hon, you're an absolute sweetie!  

Love from me xxxxxx


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi Emcee

Please include me on the magic list ....

I think it is best if my Birthday is left off this main list though 

Thanks
Pipkin


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

That makes sense E, go for it. I will be very proud to have my name on the list, and I think the birthday idea is a good one too! MM xx


----------

